# Anyone have the National Catalogue?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very sorry if this has been asked and answered, but I can't seem to find the catalog for the GRCA National this week. Usually, it is easy to come by. Anyone have a link or a copy?

Here is Open Dog on AKC TV, but it isn't as fun without knowing who is who  : https://akc.tv/watch/24/3880/live-c.../events/2019-golden-retriever-club-of-america


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2019GRCANS/files/

Here you go<:


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Thank you KAte!! It is not nearly as much fun to watch without a catalog. Now if someone would just go round and snap pics of all the raffle goods that are sought after things I might not have thought to solicit for for our 2020raffle and send to me, that'd be the bomb!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

True confession - was trying to figure out why everything is starting so late (11AM) every day. I figured it out, but it took me a little too long to put 2 and 2 together this morning. LOL.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Megora said:


> True confession - was trying to figure out why everything is starting so late (11AM) every day. I figured it out, but it took me a little too long to put 2 and 2 together this morning. LOL.



I wondered why you were sending us to files about cats.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what the handlers are spraying on the dogs' feet? I've been watching today and yesterday and have seen a handful of handlers do it.

I've also seen a couple of female handlers in pant suits! Maybe a growing trend??


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Probably just water to keep them from slipping.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

With some carpets Coke is used so the dog has sticky feet/traction. Water is what's usually used though unless the carpeting is new and that kinda slippery feel for the dogs. At Royal Canin a few years ago they had a perfectly hideous orange carpeting (they called it RC Red) and everyone started first day w water but quickly went to Coke. The next year they had better carpeting and a much better color to look nice w the dogs. This is my then puppy boy Bourbon.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> This is my then puppy boy Bourbon.


Oh pretty boy, I may be in love!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It was water. The carpet was brand new and despite all appearances, was very slippery for some dogs. Mine didn't have much of an issue but some were sliding all over the place!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> Thank you KAte!! It is not nearly as much fun to watch without a catalog. Now if someone would just go round and snap pics of all the raffle goods that are sought after things I might not have thought to solicit for for our 2020raffle and send to me, that'd be the bomb!


I think it was Thursday's raffle (item #48) one of the clubs sent this magnificent tack box filled to the brim with goodies. I don't remember all of what was inside but the raffle ticket box was FULL of tickets for people trying to win it. Maybe an event coordinator can help tell you what was in that basket? 

There were a bunch of drink baskets (wine w/ glasses, margaritas w/ glasses, coffee with mugs, etc). Idk if it's just me, but I personally super favored this hand made quilt. Absolutely breath taking. Oh and there was a drone on Wednesday (my hubby was sad he didn't win that one, lol!!!)


----------

